# Can we make it to top 100 complaints about pax?



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I wondered if we can get to the number 100 for top complaints about pax. That is a rather high number, but I think we can together a community get there. As the political slogan goes, "Yes We Can!"

I'll start:

1) Pax who make me go through a drive thru without letting me know beforehand (and the drive thru line is very long... in Chicago sometimes the drive thru is killer long).
2) Pax who keep asking me questions in a vexing manner with no real point in mind.
3) Pax who ask me to drive faster because they are late (and want me to violate safety measures).
4) Pax who ask me to fit 5 people in my Prius.
5) Pax who smell bad (I have a high threshold, but some really have nasty B.O.)
6) Pax who eat a big meal in a messy way.
7) Pax who exit the vehicle on the wrong side (street side not sidewalk side) and almost get my door ripped off
8) Pax who slam the door on my rear seat belt(s)
9) Pax who tell me that the app is wrong and that they know a better way (and imply I don't know where I am going) even though I know Chicago like my own house.
10) Pax who make me wait in a busy street for the two minute waiting period and do not text why
11) Pax who vomit harshly and fall out of my car e.g. in Park Ridge and lie there motionless (happened to me last weekend)
12) Pax who urinate in/around my car (happened to me Saturday night)
13) Pax who leave stuff in my car even though I asked them to make sure they have everything before they leave

I'll stop at 13 because that is my lucky number, for many reasons. But I want to know if others can chime in (maybe with interesting unique ones that annoy their "ant" proclivities): Please feel free! I know we can do it!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I wondered if we can get to the number 100 for top complaints about pax. That is a rather high number, but I think we can together a community get there. As the political slogan goes, "Yes We Can!"
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


14) pax who are Outside & SEE you in busy street
Yet continue their sidewalk conversation anyway !


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

15) Passengers who breathe, and won't just die
16) Passengers who force me to cancel when I only took their ride to keep my AR from dropping because it popped up while I was dragging surge to the airport


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Pax who don't have car seats for there children is my biggest no no.

Pax who use you as an escape route for them.

Pax who ask for drive thru - with me its a NO! Strictly! I dont have time for that shit. Or fall for the in app tip BS talk. I DGAF. Order online.

changing addresses never really bothered me, but some have. Like 30 miles difference! &#128553;

Pax that have the instinct of telling me where to go. This is my car. We go this way, i already been on the road for 8+ hours doing this. So stfu.

Some of the phone conversations you hear. Its amazing how dirty women can be. No lie! Its gross.

People trying to do drugs in my car, even ask me for some. Pull over and gtfo!

@Young Kim, once you pop your boot out cherry. It gets easier to do it more. My advice is to try it! &#128077;


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Pax who "help" you by walking toward the destination and expect you to pick them up. Like, I have an address, I don't know he's 5 blocks away and waving at me.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> 22) People trying to do drugs in my car, even ask me for some. Pull over and gtfo!
> 
> @Young Kim, once you pop your boot out cherry. It gets easier to do it more. My advice is to try it! &#128077;


@WindyCityAnt , You are at number 22 with the last one. The next one has to start with number 23 (Michael Jordan's Jersey number). I am liking you broski more and more with each post I read of yours, lol. Your cynical humor is great! I'll add 23 to continue the numbering...

23) A lone creepy looking pax who sits directly behind me (and not across in the back) and does not say a word (late at night). Is he gonna choke me? LOL.

24) A group of really overweight people before covid when 4 could fit. With this one, PLEASE PLEASE understand I have NOTHING but love for all people, and do not discriminate (please do believe me). But a couple of times, my car was so weighed down by heavy pax my Prius dragged the speed bumps in a very rough scraping way (a Prius rides very low to the ground). And once when I drove up a ramp with my car overweighed, I noticed that my crappy hybrid engine had trouble climbing the ramp. This complaint may not be fair, because I really am not judging anyone's metabolism or body type... but this is simply a thread about anything and everything that gives an ant a headache, anxiety, annoyance, or frustration regarding pax. (I may delete this one if others think it is unfair). I want people _to be totally honest_ and say want gives them difficulty, not necessarily judging a person based on things they cannot control. When I mention weight here, I am not complaining about the pax(s) _themselves_, only that carrying multiple overweight pax does to my crappy weak hybrid engine and my pathetic suspension.

25) Pax who say that they will SURELY tip you in the app if you do something "above and beyond". (Some may of course do this, but often they won't... and I wonder why they even would bother saying this... just do it).

26) Pax who keep on asking if I have an aux cord (DON'T DO THIS! They will play their own music to an uncomfortable dangerous level)

27) Pax who want to connect to my bluetooth. That is bad because then I have to disconnect from my own bluetooth headset and... this is a process.

28) Pax who ask if they can smoke cigarettes in my car.

29) Pax who ask if they can drink beer in my car.



OldUncleDave said:


> Pax who "help" you by walking toward the destination and expect you to pick them up. Like, I have an address, I don't know he's 5 blocks away and waving at me.


@OldUncleDave, that is an excellent one I did not think about...but yes it has happened to me and it is annoying! Yours is number 30) so, to copy yours word for word:

30) Pax who "help" you by walking toward the destination and expect you to pick them up. Like, I have an address, I don't know he's 5 blocks away and waving at me. (CREDIT given to @OldUncleDave)


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I wondered if we can get to the number 100 for top complaints about pax. That is a rather high number, but I think we can together a community get there. As the political slogan goes, "Yes We Can!"
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


No photos tonight.  C'mon Kim you can do better than this.

.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Pax who ask for drive thru always welcome, if there’s 10 cars ahead it’s even better. Can we remove it from the list?


The paxes who I think could be dangerous/crazy, those guys force me to check my door pocket for pepper spray/knife. Never used it, but there was couple situations I was ready for escalation.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

MikhailCA said:


> Pax who ask for drive thru always welcome, if there's 10 cars ahead it's even better.


31) Pax who ask for drive thru always welcome, if there's 10 cars ahead it's even better. (Credit to @MikhailCA)

32) Pax who say I am Chinese even though I am Korean (assuming all Asians look the same)... (AHH, don't say it, just think it...maybe we do?)

33) Pax who ask me what do I do in my "other job" [Hey hey, we are all 1/3 of the way there already!]


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> 32) Pax who say I am Chinese even though I am Korean (assuming all Asians look the same)... (AHH, don't say it, just think it...maybe we do?)


All white/black/Latinos looks the same as well.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

MikhailCA said:


> All white/black/Latinos looks the same as well.


@MikhailCA, LMAO bro...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

34) Pax who are on a speakerphone conversation the whole 45-minute ride.

35) Pax who ask if I've been busy today.

36) Pax who try to tell me where to go so I can stay busy all day. 
No thanks Brittany, shuttling you and your sorority sisters an hour a day for $2.62 minimum fares is not going to make me happy or wealthy.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Not sure if this makes the list...

Couples leaving a bar/party, and they start the argument. You know the one. "You were flirting with her" 

I so much want a "Cone of Silence" in the back seat!!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> As the political slogan goes, "Yes We Can!"


Does this open the door to political discussions in this thread?

Buckle up!


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

37) pax that are unaccompanied minors, and don't understand I can't transport them without an adult, but then says, "the last driver did".


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Does this open the door to political discussions in this thread?
> 
> Buckle up!


@Taxi2Uber, of course! All are allowed! After all, we need to get to 100!



OldUncleDave said:


> Not sure if this makes the list...
> 
> Couples leaving a bar/party, and they start the argument. You know the one. "You were flirting with her"
> 
> I so much want a "Cone of Silence" in the back seat!!


38) Couples leaving a bar/party, and they start the argument. You know the one. "You were flirting with her" (Credit to OldUncleDave).


----------



## Oneonecoco (Feb 14, 2020)

Pax who said “I’ll tip you in the Apps”... Yeah, right I won’t hold my breath waiting.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

39). Passengers


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Pax who climb over my seats instead of simply walking around to the other side of the car.
Pax who ask me to do a U-Turn to pick them up, when they are going in the other direction, thus requiring another U-Turn to get going on trip. (Just cross to the side of the road.)
Pax who are moving stuff, instead of just going from A to B. (My car is not a moving van. Order an XL!)
Pax who touch my shoulder (Never OK!)
Pax who order 3rd Party Rides, and then don't answer their phone when I've arrived and texted (Uber) or Called (Lyft)
Pax who drop their pin wrong and then ask to 'go a bit further' and now have to give you directions because you are 'off the route.'
Pax who cough without covering their mouth (Pre-Covid) or take their mask off (Covid-19)


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I wondered if we can get to the number 100 for top complaints about pax. That is a rather high number, but I think we can together a community get there. As the political slogan goes, "Yes We Can!"
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


Urination in public? Thought that was a misdemeanour in the great state of Illinois? LOL


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Pax who climb over my seats instead of simply walking around to the other side of the car.
> Pax who ask me to do a U-Turn to pick them up, when they are going in the other direction, thus requiring another U-Turn to get going on trip. (Just cross to the side of the road.)
> Pax who are moving stuff, instead of just going from A to B. (My car is not a moving van. Order an XL!)
> Pax who touch my shoulder (Never OK!)
> ...


Courtesy of our distinguished mod, Kurt Halfyard:

40) Pax who climb over my seats instead of simply walking around to the other side of the car.
41) Pax who ask me to do a U-Turn to pick them up, when they are going in the other direction, thus requiring another U-Turn to get going on trip. (Just cross to the side of the road.)
42) Pax who are moving stuff, instead of just going from A to B. (My car is not a moving van. Order an XL!)
43) Pax who touch my shoulder (Never OK!)
44) Pax who order 3rd Party Rides, and then don't answer their phone when I've arrived and texted (Uber) or Called (Lyft)
45) Pax who drop their pin wrong and then ask to 'go a bit further' and now have to give you directions because you are 'off the route.'
46) Pax who cough without covering their mouth (Pre-Covid) or take their mask off (Covid-19)



Oneonecoco said:


> Pax who said "I'll tip you in the Apps"... Yeah, right I won't hold my breath waiting.


47) Pax who said "I'll tip you in the Apps"... Yeah, right I won't hold my breath waiting. (Credit to @Oneonecoco )


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Pax who sat in the front and decided to reach over to my car radio and turning the volume knob higher without asking.

Thank goodness, they are not allowed to sit in the front anymore.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Pax who sat in the front and decided to reach over to my car radio and turning the volume knob higher without asking.
> 
> Thank goodness, they are not allowed to sit in the front anymore.


48) Pax who sat in the front and decided to reach over to my car radio and turning the volume knob higher without asking.(credit to @Gone_in_60_seconds) (Yeah that would be extremely annoying. I do not fancy loud music that I have not turned up myself)



Young Kim said:


> 48) Pax who sat in the front and decided to reach over to my car radio and turning the volume knob higher without asking.(credit to @Gone_in_60_seconds) (Yeah that would be extremely annoying. I do not fancy loud music that I have not turned up myself)


49) Pax who say foul language. (not a fan of potty mouths)
50) Pax who have said racist comments about various ethnic races. (not a fan) Hey, we are halfway there in just a couple of hours. Maybe time to get creative... the possibilities are in fact endless.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Pax who put wet bags on the seat -- instead of on the floor (or politely asking to use the trunk space)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

51. Third party rides.

52. Social Justice Warriors who want to feel good about themselves, so they order a ride for a street person or a whack-0 thus compelling you to participate in this little feelgood gesture.

53. Third party riders who decide that since they are riding on someone else's nickel, you are their personal chauffeur for the rest of the day.

54. Fake service animals.

55. Paxholes who complain that you are high or drunk in order to hustle a free ride.

56. "Friends" who dump a blind drunk friend on you.

57. Hotel doormen who want to dump a drunk or street person on you.

58. Restauan t and bar staff that want to dump a drunk or street person on you.

59. Hospitals who dump unwanted patients on you.

60. Customers who want you to schlepp items up flights of stairs for ZERO tip.

61. (pre-COVID-19) Front seat customers who touch your radio or heat/AC controls without asking.

62. Customers who want a round trip, especially a local round trip (you do not get paid for the flip-flop on a local).



Young Kim said:


> 1) Pax who make me go through a drive thru without letting me know beforehand


I do not do drive-through. If they ask for it, I simply decline. If they ask why, I tell them that Lyft/Uber pays garbage, as it is. It pays worse for sitting.



Young Kim said:


> 3) Pax who ask me to drive faster because they are late (and want me to violate safety measures).


Usually, they do let you know that they are late when they board. At that point,, I always tell them that they must understand that this is neither my fault nor my problem and that I will not break any laws nor will I be told how to drive. If they say anything after that, I tell them that this is Strike Two and if they say anything else, I will end the ride and they will be invited to exit the vehicle.



Young Kim said:


> 6) Pax who eat a big meal in a messy way.


I have a "NO EATING" sign in my car. If they try to eat, they get one warning. Upon issuing said warning, I inform them that the ride will end if they try to eat again.



Young Kim said:


> 9) Pax who tell me that the app is wrong and that they know a better way (and imply I don't know where I am going) even though I know Chicago like my own house.


You would be one of the few. Most TNC drivers do not know where they are going, even in the city where they live. They might know how to get to the bank, the grocery store, the doctor's office, the ballpark, the train station, the airport and things like that. Other than that, they do not know. This is why many frustrated UberX/Lyft users are turning to Uber Taxi, where it is available. It is available in Chicago.



Young Kim said:


> 11) Pax who vomit harshly and fall out of my car e.g. in Park Ridge and lie there motionless (happened to me last weekend)


You like to work the ralph crowd. One thing that you should do is pull up to every job with doors locked. If the customer can not stand on his own two feet, or even stagger too much, you pull around the corner and shuffle. _Do not_ let blind drunk people into your car. You will regret it a majority of the time.



Young Kim said:


> 13) Pax who leave stuff in my car even though I asked them to make sure they have everything before they leave


Try as you will, this one is unavoidable. It is an occupational hazard. These people are annoying because they want it brought back yesterday, and, not just without charge, but, they expect you to pay them for the "ecstatic pleasure" of having the "opportunity" to pay the price for _their_ carelessness.



Drivingforfun said:


> 16) Passengers who force me to cance


I make them cancel. If they balk, I just work the other application until they do.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Pax that have the instinct of telling me where to go. This is my car. We go this way, i already been on the road for 8+ hours doing this.


The majority of TNC drivers do not kn ow where they are going. The customers are simply going on experience.



Young Kim said:


> 23) A lone creepy looking pax who sits directly behind me (and not across in the back) and does not say a word (late at night). Is he gonna choke me? *LOL*.


 (emphasis added)

This *ain't* _no_ laughing matter. This does happen. This is why *no* solo customer sits directly behind me. I always invite them to move. If they balk, I invite them to exit the vehicle.



Young Kim said:


> 26) Pax who keep on asking if I have an aux cord (DON'T DO THIS! They will play their own music to an uncomfortable dangerous level)


I will do this, but, I tell them in advance that I will not suffer opera, disco or rap. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules". If it is a long trip, there are other exclusions: Taylor Swift, Beyoncé, Shania Twain, and others are also excluded.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

#56 from @Another Uber Driver is the absolute worst! I've hit this one a few times, and It always feel so callous and callow of the 'friends' not to accompany their black-out drunk pal home.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @WindyCityAnt , You are at number 22 with the last one. The next one has to start with number 23 (Michael Jordan's Jersey number). I am liking you broski more and more with each post I read of yours, lol. Your cynical humor is great! I'll add 23 to continue the numbering...
> 
> 23) A lone creepy looking pax who sits directly behind me (and not across in the back) and does not say a word (late at night). Is he gonna choke me? LOL.
> 
> ...


Pax that send the "anchor" out at the 4:30 mark

Yesterday a young lady asked if she could add a stop at the liquor store. "Sure" I replied. "Never mind. I forgot my debit card". "No problem" I answered. And thennnnn..."Sir, I just need a pack of cigarettes and some wine. Is there any chance you can buy for me and I'll repay you with a very big tip in the app?"

"I'm sorry. I'm not comfortable with that. "
" but it won't be a problem. My moms Uber account has a huge credit balance from the refunds she has gotten."

sure wish I had this recorded.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> #56 from @Another Uber Driver is the absolute worst!


For years, people looked at the cab driver as a means of getting rid of a "problem". When you ask them why they do not call the police, who are trained to deal with these "problems", they will tell you that they do not want this person "to have any trouble". DAMN, Sam! You do not care if *I* have a problem, now do you? Any dump job is bad news. If it is a hotel that wants to get rid of a homeless person, still, you have a problem getting him out of your car. If a hospital is dumping an unwanted patient, this patient suddenly decides that you are their hospital paid personal chauffeur for half the day.

I used to take these dump jobs, but, only after a grilling. On the hotel or bar dump jobs, usually, when you pulled up to the address, an employee would let you know what you were getting: "He's 'kind of drunk', so take care of him" or something like that. RIGHT; "kind of" drunk. Is that like being "kind of" pregnant? At any rate, I used to ask the employee "Does he want to go?". If I did not get a "yes", I left. When the employee brought out the drunk, the doors were still locked. I used to ask the drunk if he wanted to go. If he did not say "Yes", I left. If he said "yes", I asked where he was going. Once I learned that, I told him "you understand that I am being paid to take you to___________________, correct? We go there, only, with NO stops, not even at Seven-Eleven for a pack of cigarets Do yo u understand? Right?" I did similar for hospital dump jobs.

I stopped doing it because even though they did agree in advance, as soon as you get two blocks, they want to go here, there and everywhere. I took more than one drunk, homeless person or unwanted patient back to the point of origin when they started this nonsense.

These days, I simply do not bother.

As Uber/Lyft drivers _ain't nothing but no unlicenced, illegal, under-insured, uninformed, underequipped, discount, cut-rate tack-see drivers_, it comes as no surprise that you have the same problems that we always have had. You just get them for less compensation than do we.



Diamondraider said:


> Pax that send the "anchor" out at the 4:30 mark


"Is this everyone who is going? No?" [doors remain locked]

Five minutes expire, cancel, passenger did not show up.



Diamondraider said:


> "Sir, I just need a pack of cigarettes and some wine. Is there any chance you can buy for me and I'll repay you with a very big tip in the app?"


Add that to the list of Complaints About PAXholes: customers who ask you for cash or to buy something and promise to re-pay 
you in-application.

When I get this one, my reply is:

I still drive a cab. I have a hard and fast rule that I acquired after two weeks of doing this: I *NEVER* take money out of my pocket. As this is still taxi service, albeit at a cut rate, the rule still applies. I do not care who or what you are, it dues not happen.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *"Is this everyone who is going? No?" [doors remain locked]*
> 
> Five minutes expire, cancel, passenger did not show up.


I've never had the guts to leave the 'anchor' person standing outside the car. Maybe I should try it out once.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I've never had the guts to leave the 'anchor' person standing outside the car. Maybe I should try it out once.


For years, especially in certain neighbourhoods, the favourite anchor was a child. They figure that you are not going to put a child into the street. The key here is not to let them put the child into the car. One clue, at a private home, at least, is that they do not close the front door. If the weather is cooler, often adult comes out without a jacket. You always ask "Is everyone ready to go, right now?". If not, you tell them that the doors open when everyone is ready.

Once you get anchored, you are looking at a fifteen to twenty minute wait. At cab rates, the profitability curve starts to drop at fifteen minutes and at twenty, it goes over a cliff. This obtains despite cab waiting rates that are twice Uber/Lyft wait rates. At Uber/Lyft wait rates, there is no profitability.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Pax who leave trash in the cubbyholes of the car or back car seat mesh pocket
Pax who doesn't know the address where they are going
Pax who doesn't have light on evening pick ups when you cant see house #
Pax who is constantly texting or calling you as you are getting to pick up location
Pax is on opposite side of street when they see on app which direction you are coming
Pax who goes "are you uber/lyft?" as soon as they get in
Pax who doesn't want to identify themselves
Pax who describe what they are wearing when doing a pick up in a crowded area.
Pax that talk about their expensive belongings, parties attended, fancy places they visited, and do not even bother to thank or leave a tip
On drop off, Pax who open door without looking if other cars are coming


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I wondered if we can get to the number 100 for top complaints about pax. That is a rather high number, but I think we can together a community get there. As the political slogan goes, "Yes We Can!"
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


I don't really have any emotions so nothing affects me. The only time I was slightly perplexed was when a female pax left period blood &#129656; on my seats.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Pax who throws up in back seat on 4/20, only the 2nd trip into the night. It was a wedding couple that said "keep going" when I asked them if they wanted me to stop. It was a smelly 30 minute trip. They handed me a bit of 20s for a cleanup fee.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

1. Talking about grex with their girlfriends ... cat fight.... she is is b****, she is a c****, I think he is cheating .... I found this item in his bed


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I wondered if we can get to the number 100 for top complaints about pax. That is a rather high number, but I think we can together a community get there. As the political slogan goes, "Yes We Can!"
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


Why focus on complaining? I been driving 3 years and I don't have complaints. I refuse to look at people that way


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Pickup locations ," corner of 5th and Elm".

And they mean it! The expect me to stop in the intersection to pick them up!!


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Pickup locations ," corner of 5th and Elm".
> 
> And they mean it! The expect me to stop in the intersection to pick them up!!


which corner, since there are 4. Love those, remember express pool, and pax had to be at NW corner, and they never knew which is the north west corner. SMH


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Why focus on complaining? I been driving 3 years and I don't have complaints. I refuse to look at people that way


@Crosbyandstarsky, This is a thread kind of just for fun. I'm actually a lot like you. It takes so much to get me frustrated. Honestly I don't have any real complaints either... Meaning nothing ruins my day or depresses me that a passenger does. Since this is a community for sharing, I was just interested in what bothers the majority of us.

I thought of this one because of what happened to me the last two Saturday nights. when someone urinated in and around...in my backseat, and as you know because you replied to the thread the week before someone had fallen out of my car completely overwhelmed with drugs and alcohol. And I worried he might be in serious medical trouble.

For me, those two incidents actually rose to the level of complaints. Again, they didn't really bother me in the sense that I was angry, but definitely it was challenging. So I just started a thread to see and compile list of the main things that bother us about passengers.

It could be kind of a reference guide for new drivers, things to watch out for they could possibly happen to them. If they're aware of what could happen, then I think they could be better psychologically able to deal with it.

For example, it is a little bit scary and a minor complaint of mine when I'm dropping off somebody in a busy downtown street and someone whips the car open on the street side of my car and I'm scared that they might rip my door off as a result... from a passing car. if some new driver sees that, then they might be aware of what could happen, and advise each passenger while they're in the ride to exit the sidewalk side only.

I hope this helps, you understand me and why I created this thread. and to know that I am a lot like you, I do enjoy driving a lot, and for the vast majority of passengers I really do love and care for each and every one of them. Have a great day. !


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Any pax who KNOCKS on my window from the inside but especially from the outside. Its always for something stupid.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Why focus on complaining? I been driving 3 years and I don't have complaints. I refuse to look at people that way


 Guess if some barfly pukes in your car, which technically shuts you down because of bio-hazard, you'd be ok with that??



Another Uber Driver said:


> For years, people looked at the cab driver as a means of getting rid of a "problem". When you ask them why they do not call the police, who are trained to deal with these "problems", they will tell you that they do not want this person "to have any trouble". DAMN, Sam! You do not care if *I* have a problem, now do you? Any dump job is bad news. If it is a hotel that wants to get rid of a homeless person, still, you have a problem getting him out of your car. If a hospital is dumping an unwanted patient, this patient suddenly decides that you are their hospital paid personal chauffeur for half the day.
> 
> I used to take these dump jobs, but, only after a grilling. On the hotel or bar dump jobs, usually, when you pulled up to the address, an employee would let you know what you were getting: "He's 'kind of drunk', so take care of him" or something like that. RIGHT; "kind of" drunk. Is that like being "kind of" pregnant? At any rate, I used to ask the employee "Does he want to go?". If I did not get a "yes", I left. When the employee brought out the drunk, the doors were still locked. I used to ask the drunk if he wanted to go. If he did not say "Yes", I left. If he said "yes", I asked where he was going. Once I learned that, I told him "you understand that I am being paid to take you to___________________, correct? We go there, only, with NO stops, not even at Seven-Eleven for a pack of cigarets Do yo u understand? Right?" I did similar for hospital dump jobs.
> 
> ...


 I drove a cab for 12 years the stories I could tell. Went to Uber 11/2017 back then Uber was running cabs out of business (here in Arizona). 
Today Uber is the underdog here. I am going back to driving a cab. The only difference between Uber and cab is, with Uber you are guaranteed to get paid. The cab driver's often deal with pax who bail out without paying. I had a lady tuck and roll going 45 miles an hour. Did she get hurt? I could care less!!
I had several people arrested for theft of services, I chased a lady 1 1/2 miles for non-payment, cops got her. Ironically there was a warrant out on her (I saved them the time of looking for her). 
Here is the best one I had a 3.00 flag with a 3.00 per mile meter. It was in December (cold here in AZ at night) anyway picked this drunk female up from the casino, which actually was escorted out by security (she had driven there and valeted her car). When we got to her house my meter was at 7.00. She got out of my cab, I told her you still owe me 7.00 and I was right behind her. She was banging on her front door nobody answered, but her dog was barking. She told her dog "Gus" go get help. I am laughing this isn't Lassie. Well, she played her games for an hour. I was getting sick and tired of people stiffing me so I called the cops, meanwhile, my meter was still running. The cops show up and the female had gone into her house through the back door. Here is the kicker, she had no house number on her house so the cops had to figure it out with the numbers next door and across the street. They had me do a photo line-up of her the next night. Guess what she had 27 warrants on her, I helped the cops out again. You can't fix stupid!! Yes, I eventually got paid 52.00 (7.00 cab fare and 45.00 per hour wait time).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

IRME4EVER said:


> I drove a cab for 12 years


I still drive one. I also drive UberX/Lyft.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Next lets try what is good abut Pax rides??


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> #56 from @Another Uber Driver is the absolute worst! I've hit this one a few times, and It always feel so callous and callow of the 'friends' not to accompany their black-out drunk pal home.


@Kurt Halfyard my brother! Yes, my drunk and drugged out pax was one of those! I wasn't paying close enough attention, but it was obvious after the fact that the friends dumped my pax into my car. What the heck were they expected at the destination??? That magically he would sober up and recover from his alcohol and drug fueled (I smelled pot) adventure in just a few minutes?



Big Lou said:


> Next lets try what is good abut Pax rides??


@Big Lou, good point. I'll start one soon.



mbd said:


> 1. Talking about grex with their girlfriends ... cat fight.... she is is b****, she is a c****, I think he is cheating .... I found this item in his bed


@mbd my brother, I had a few of those too! Very uncomfortable right?



cumonohito said:


> which corner, since there are 4. Love those, remember express pool, and pax had to be at NW corner, and they never knew which is the north west corner. SMH


@cumonohito, This is a great point, because when it is busy, often the pax has NO idea which corner they are in, and often they are wrong, making you turn around and around dangerously)



IRME4EVER said:


> I had a lady tuck and roll going 45 miles an hour. Did she get hurt? I could care less!!


@IRME4EVER my friend, I read every word in wonder... that is really an epic story. Well done!

I came up with a few more to get to 100! So in just a day, together we made it. 100!

84-Pax who put their pickup location as their DESTINATION location. So you end up driving to the pickup location for nothing.

85-Pax who are generally rude

86-Pax who feel they are "better" than you because you are their driver

87-Pax who say that you are lost but you are not

88-Disagreeing with the Uber app directions but failing to give better instructions.

89-Pax who cancel in the middle of a trip (secretly) hoping you don't notice and try to get a cheaper ride.

90-Pax who accuse you of blowing a red or other traffic infraction when in fact you did not do anything wrong.

91-Pax who requested just to ask for a jump start on his vehicle

92-Pax who get into the Uber really wet from the rain or snow (and with snow do not tap the snow and mud off before climbing in).

93-Pax that sing really loud in car.

94-Pax that are yelling at young ladies outside the car.

95-Would be Pax who see an Uber light on car and try to ask the Uber ant to bring them like a taxicab.

96-Pax who want the windows rolled down even in 10 degree Chicago weather (that did actually happen to me by Cermak and 22nd around 5:00 am).

97-Pax who crank the windows all the way down on the highway

98-Pax who make a pass at the Uber ant and won't take no for an answer

99-Pax who press the driver for their personal phone number at the end of the ride.

100-Pax who want the Uber ant to be their therapist or counselor


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I wondered if we can get to the number 100 for top complaints about pax. That is a rather high number, but I think we can together a community get there. As the political slogan goes, "Yes We Can!"
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


How did they "make you go through the drive-thru"?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

100)uber ant as "shrink"

These are the fun rides. Make them feel like it every one is out to get them. Conspiracy theories are the best. Play so far into it.....


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

pax get weirded out when i get a boner


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> pax get weirded out when i get a boner


So many questions that don't need to be answered on that statement.....


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Pax who tip $0.01 on the app to spite the delivery driver. A completely dick move IMO.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

101. Pax who don't understand that having a mask on at the beginning of a trip and at the end of a trip but removing it for any number of reasons during the trip does not actually constitute wearing a mask for the duration of a trip


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I wondered if we can get to the number 100 for top complaints about pax. That is a rather high number, but I think we can together a community get there. As the political slogan goes, "Yes We Can!"
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


100) permanent deactivation :roflmao:


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

102 - passengers that don't like my dash cam recording.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> 49) Pax who say foul language. (not a fan of potty mouths)


"Foul" language has been shown to stimulate right-brain development and produces a mild analgesic effect in response to painful stimuli. Curse more-it's good for you.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I still drive one. I also drive UberX/Lyft.


Isn't it more profitable to drive Taxi than Uber/Lyft, even if you have to pay for your own commercial insurance? Under what conditions would driving Uber/Lyft be more profitable than Taxi?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pax who, when you show up at the pickup and don't see them, can't tell you where they are.

Pax who don't acknowledge you on entering or exiting the vehicle. Automatic 1-star.

The female pax who, in the middle of the trip, suddenly blurts out "Where are you taking me?"


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I wondered if we can get to the number 100 for top complaints about pax. That is a rather high number, but I think we can together a community get there. As the political slogan goes, "Yes We Can!"
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


It seems like you allow pax to get away with the worst of behaviors in your car, and just begrudgingly take it because you're in Chicago, and way out of your element.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> ...top complaints..


OPs who start every sentence with "Pax who", when we already had the concept established.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Isn't it more profitable to drive Taxi than Uber/Lyft, even if you have to pay for your own commercial insurance? Under what conditions would driving Uber/Lyft be more profitable than Taxi?


If the business is there, the cab is, in fact, more profitable. Further, you must address market variances. The cab business here always has been heavily dependent on Congress and its camp followers. Those camp followers _ain't_ here _right about now_. There are certain times and days that you must be out there in the cab to snag the few street hails that are out there. You must know where to look for them, as well. I know when the frustrated Uber and Lyft users are out there and where to find them. Still, you find them only at certain hours.

When it is time for the Uber/Lyft car, you must know your market, again. You must hit the streets when the bonuses and incentives are available. You must know where you are going and what you are doing out here. I know my city well enough and the traffic patterns that I can take advantage of the reduced traffic and take the customers on a scenic route that is faster. You can make this pay, but you need either a hacker's knowledge or an ability to catch on quickly. Most TNC drivers have neither.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Pax who potentially or actually damage your car.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Pax who tip $0.01


those are the same passengers who won't tip anyway.

101) potential passenger who lives in a gated community but doesn't give the gate code or tell security you're coming.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 14) pax who are Outside & SEE you in busy street
> Yet continue their sidewalk conversation anyway !


Pax who stand around smoking, not acknowledging you. I cancel and boogie.



Diamondraider said:


> Pax that send the "anchor" out at the 4:30 mark
> 
> Yesterday a young lady asked if she could add a stop at the liquor store. "Sure" I replied. "Never mind. I forgot my debit card". "No problem" I answered. And thennnnn..."Sir, I just need a pack of cigarettes and some wine. Is there any chance you can buy for me and I'll repay you with a very big tip in the app?"
> 
> ...


MOM: "I did not authorize this Uber ride, Rohit. I expect you to reverse this charge!"



Another Uber Driver said:


> "Is this everyone who is going? No?" [doors remain locked]
> 
> Five minutes expire, cancel, passenger did not show up.


This.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> I've never had the guts to leave the 'anchor' person standing outside the car. Maybe I should try it out once.


Do it ALWAYS. Be good to yourself.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I've never had the guts to leave the 'anchor' person standing outside the car. Maybe I should try it out once.


I've never had this happen. But I'd have no problem telling the anchor that they need to get out of the car and go in and find their friend.


----------



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Pax who thinks my minivan is a Prius and hops in. Does not check the license plate.
Pax who stands waiting and does not remove their eyes off their phone until I tap on the horn.
0.06 mile trip (it happened last year).


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pandy2 said:


> 0.06 mile trip (it happened last year).


A 0.06 mile trip is better than a 2.0 mile trip.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> "Foul" language has been shown to stimulate right-brain development and produces a mild analgesic effect in response to painful stimuli. Curse more-it's good for you.


And this is coming from someone claiming to be a school counselor with a masters degree in education? Great advice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> And this is coming from someone claiming to be a school counselor with a masters degree in education? Great advice. Keep up the good work.


 f*** you son of a b**** ****-sucking **** licking c** drinking **** wit inbred son of a b****....

Agh! ... Your right I feel better


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> "Foul" language has been shown to stimulate right-brain development and produces a mild analgesic effect in response to painful stimuli. Curse more-it's good for you.


Yee-haw Babe!

Dirty talk! Oh yeah Mama!

.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> f*** you son of a b**** ****-sucking **** licking c** drinking **** wit inbred son of a b****....
> 
> Agh! ... Your right I feel better


Damn right!


----------



## Chapter (Oct 25, 2020)

Still grinding my teeth ...
48 (I think). Wet girls, with just lines for bathing suits.
49 PAX who have mask that they wear below their chins.
50 PAX who open my car door while I'm driving.
51 PAX who slam my door after I've asked them to PLEASE don't slam the door.
52 PAX who tell me ... "No worries." I ain't worried.
53 PAX who say ... "I'm sorry for the confusion." I'm not confused, it was you!"
54 PAX who give the wrong address, on the other side of the street.
55 PAX who request a pick up from the Rideshare location and aren't at the Rideshare location.
56 PAX who ask for a favor.
57 PAX who ask me to roll the window up when I just picked them up from a jail.
58 PAX who give me directions when they can hear the app directing me.
59 PAX who ask me to turn the music up and up.
60 PAX who are messing around when I'm hustling a Quest of so many dollars for 3 rides.
61 PAX who ask me to cancel them. I don't. Cancel your own self. 
62 PAX who ask me to take them further and say they will tip, and then get mad when I say, "Tip me now."
63 PAX who call themselves telling me off. 
64 PAX who have called in and said they thought I was under the influence when they took the ride but didn't want to pay the $4.00 surge, ruining an entire weekend of me making money.
64 PAX who pretend like they don't know me when I've picked them up a couple times before.
65 PAX who take me for granted.
66 PAX who are unprepared, made a mistake, have no money and their phone is dead. I'm hustling, got my own problems, and it ain't about empathy.
67 PAX who talk crap when I refuse them a ride for not wearing a mask.
68 PAX who I bust drinking in my car, and get mad when I kick them out.
and, # 23 for me, *69* PAX who say, "You don't have to wear your mask if you don't want to." Gawd, I ask, "How many people have you infected?"


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Chapter said:


> 54 PAX who give the wrong address, on the other side of the street.
> 55 PAX who request a pick up from the Rideshare location and aren't at the Rideshare location.
> 57 PAX who ask me to roll the window up when I just picked them up from a jail.
> 58 PAX who give me directions when they can hear the app directing me.
> ...


I resonate with the above complaints wholeheartedly.


----------

